# Arrow and vane selection



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

What will you be using them for?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I always like 2" Blazers, I've shot them for a long time and theyve never dissapointed me.

as far as arrow under $100 I bought a dozen Easton Bloodline 330's for $90 factory crested and so far I love them. very similar to my Axis arrows just a tad lighter.
cut to 28" with 2" blazers, nock, insert, and 100 grain tip mine weigh in a 405 grains, imo the perfect hunting arrow weight, not too heavy, not too light.

they shoot really good and seem to get great penetration, and theyre really small diameter.

if I didnt but them cause they were that price, and my dad wanted to try them (he ended up with something else so I cut 3 'trial' arrows to my length), if I didnt get them I'd be shooting Axis N-fused 340's. 
if I ever ruin all of these arrows or have to get different arrows I'll be going back to my Axis N-fused simply because I've shot them for years and I always liked them, but right now these Bloodlines have yet to dissapoint me, imo just as good as an Axis, the only difference is the axis have x-nocks and HIT inserts, and weigh .8gpi more, but theyre both the same diameter.

and with them big cutting, penetration loosing Rages you're shooting, it wouldnt hurt you to bump up the arrow weight, especially if you happen to hit bone them rages are know not to go through shoulders all that well. and thats a subject for another time, that I've allready discussed about and wont.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

I will be using them for hunting ill be shooting them thru my z7 mag @ 60 lbs Ive always leaned for an arrow in the middle i dont want a real heavy arrow but not too light either those Bloodlines sound good i love Axis but their a little too expensive and kinda heavy are the bloodlines slim like the axis?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Also im shooting rage i re-read your post Ignition Kid and couldn't agree more on penetration


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes the Bloodlines are the same diameter as the axis, the only reason they can use the regular HP inserts is because theyre not as much carbon there as the axis, which is why theyre a tad lighter.
last time I checked you could buy a dozen axis shafts (not cut or flecthed) for $100 brand new.
my Bloodlines cost me $90 uncut and unfletched and almost all the Eastons now come factory crested.

I bought mine on Ebay, theres a few archjery shops that sell on Ebay and you can find them pretty cheap.

yep I am keeping with fixed blade broadheads for the fact that I like 2 holes rather than 1 hole, and I've found that the deer I've shot with fixed blade broadheads which for me have gotten complete pass-throughs, even through shoulder, have died faster and in a shorter distance with very good blood trails.

I'm not trying to tell anybody to switch to this broadhead or that one, all I ever do is state my opinion and if wanted, what I do use.

but the most important part of all of this no matter what you shoot, is shot placement and good, ethical shots, know your limitations and know the capability of your equipment.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would love to shoot muzzys because of the price and durability but i have no way to shoot them and make sure the are spinning right with my vanes (i dont have a broadhead target) however my first bowkill with my old bow was a muzzy 3 blade and i was very impressed when i dropped my little buck in his tracks


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Gold Tip Ultralight 300s or 400s or Gold Tip 5575s. Great arrows, esp for hunting and the price. As far as a hunting vane, Bohning blazers cannot be beat in my opinion. I've used 4" feathers, 4" vanes, 3" low profile vanes and I always go back to Blazers


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i've shot blazers in the past but for the last 2 years ive been shooting fobs soely for the ease in tuning and always knowing when i let it go its going to fly right, however i'd really like to go back to blazers or quickspins or something like that just to change it up and where im hunting i need the vanes because of how thick it is.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I wouldnt use those FOBs for hunting. they say they increase pentration vecause they pop off but it takes more energy for them to pop off than it does for 3 skinny blazer vanes to flex through the hole your broadhead allready made.

if you got a pile of dirt or a mound in your yard, or a coke bottle, you can check them. just but you some and most packs of Muzzys come with 3 practice blades so you dont go a dull your hunting ones up. With Muzzys you arent gonna hurt the broadhead unless you deliberately shoot them at a rock less than 10 yards away, maybe closer to have to damage them.

Once again just my opinion and what I use. I'm starting to really like these QAD Exodus broadheads I've bought. theyre super sharp, they fly very well, just as dead on as my muzzys and fly with my fieldpoints, and they seem to be super tough.
if any of you guys got the newest issue of Peterson's bowhunting they do a fixed blade broadhead test, using real equipment done professionally to test sharpness, penetration, weight tolerance, flight, and durability.
and I wasnt surprized at all to see that the Muzzy MX-3 and the QAD Exodus did extremely well.
but if you try the Exodus, dont get the full blades, get the swept. some people have arrow flight problems with the full blade ones, I havent had or heard of any fits from the swept blade ones.
and tomorrw I'll be in Georgia and will be hunting Saturday, so maybe I'll get to test them on a deer instead of rabbits lol!


----------

